# svchost zuviel CPU und RAM



## Turalyon (20. April 2016)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage an die, die was davon verstehen. Ich hab von meinem Vater den alten Laptop (als Notfallgerät) bekommen. Formatiert und Win 7 draufgemacht und an sich läuft er auch.

Jedoch ist die CPU mehr oder weniger dauerhaft mit 40-50% belastet (also ein Kern generell komplett genutzt). Ein blick in den Task Manager zeigte dann, das eine der reichlich vorhandenen svchost 50% CPU und 1,6 GB Ram beansprucht.
Habe dann mit process explorer mal nachgesehen, welche Dienste in dieser svchost verarbeitet werden und folgende entdeckt:

Anwendungserfahrung [AeLookupSvc]
Anwendungsinformationen [Appinfo]
Computerbrowser [Browser]
Extensible Authentification-Protokoll [EapHost]
Gruppenrichtlinienclient [gpsvc]
IP-Hilfsdienst [iphlpsvc]
Server [Lanman Server]
Multimediaklassenplaner [MMCSS]
Benutzerprofildienst [ProfSvc]
Aufgabenplanung [Schedule]
Benachrichtigung über Systemereignisse [SENS]
Shellhardwareerkennung [SellHWDetection]
Windows-Verwalrungsinstrumentation {Winmgmt]
Windows-Update [wuauserv]

Kann man rausbekommen, welcher dieser Dienste diese Massen an Ressourcen schluckt? Oder kann man von diesen Diensten getrost welche deaktivieren?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2016)

Schwer zu sagen, es kann aber auch ganz simpel sein, dass sich zwei Tools in die Quere kommen und dies verursachen - zB wenn man gleich zwei Virenscanner nutzt, oder nen Virenscanner + eine Firewall, und der Virenscanner hat auch ne Firewallfunktion, derer man gar nicht bewusst ist. So oder so natürlich mal nach  neuesten Treibern suchen.


----------



## svd (20. April 2016)

Laptop, frisches Windows-7, fast voller Arbeitsspeicher... dieses Problem hatte ich kürzlich auch gehabt.
Bei mir war ein kaputtes Windows-Update daran Schuld gewesen, dass zwar ständig nach Updates gesucht, aber nie "gefunden" hatte.

Ich weiß leider nicht, welche der vielen Lösungsversuche letztendlich zielführend gewesen war, von offiziellen Microsoft-Repariertools und Updates 
bis zu Programmen von diversen Seiten hatte ich alles durchprobiert. Nachdem Windows sich, nach tagelangem Ärger, auf den aktuellsten Stand 
gebracht hatte, lief der Laptop aber normal.


----------



## Exar-K (21. April 2016)

Klingt wirklich stark nach hängenden Win-Updates.
Der letzte Patchday in der vorherigen Woche hatte da erneut seine Probleme.

Einen Workaround findet man z.B. hier:
Suche nach Windows Updates dauert ewig? - Eine mögliche Lösung


----------



## Turalyon (21. April 2016)

Hm, das Windows Update zeigte keine Updates und ne suche lief ins leere. Hab jetzt mal abgeschalten, das mein Windows die automatisch sucht und runterlädt, so das ich das nur noch manuell mache. Und da ich ja auch nen Win 7 Hauptrechner habe, weiß ich ja, wann neue Updates reinkommen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2016)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Hm, das Windows Update zeigte keine Updates und ne suche lief ins leere. Hab jetzt mal abgeschalten, das mein Windows die automatisch sucht und runterlädt, so das ich das nur noch manuell mache. Und da ich ja auch nen Win 7 Hauptrechner habe, weiß ich ja, wann neue Updates reinkommen.




was ist denn mit Upgrade auf WIn10 ?


----------



## Turalyon (21. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was ist denn mit Upgrade auf WIn10 ?



Wozu? Bin völlig zufrieden mit meinem Win 7 auf dem Hauptrechner und auf der Laptop ist dafür zu alt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2016)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Wozu?


 um das Problem zu beheben - vlt ist das bei Win10 nicht vorhanden. 



> und auf der Laptop ist dafür zu alt.


 wieso ist der zu alt, woher weißt du das? ^^


----------



## Turalyon (21. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wieso ist der zu alt, woher weißt du das? ^^



Weil's so ist, als mein Vater den sich gekauft hatte, war Windows Vista als OEM verbreitet ^^


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2016)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Weil's so ist, als mein Vater den sich gekauft hatte, war Windows Vista als OEM verbreitet ^^


 Es kann aber trotzdem sein, dass Win10 läuft. Wenn Win7 geht, dann ist die Chance dafür hoch, bei Win 8 noch mehr. Die allermeisten der passenden Treiber sind bei Win10 mit drin. Ich MEINE, es würde sogar angezeigt werden, wenn das Upgrade bereit steht und der PC/Laptop bereit wäre. Und man kann es ja auch wieder rückgängig machen, falls zb WLAN nicht geht.


----------



## Turalyon (21. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es kann aber trotzdem sein, dass Win10 läuft. Wenn Win7 geht, dann ist die Chance dafür hoch, bei Win 8 noch mehr. Die allermeisten der passenden Treiber sind bei Win10 mit drin. Ich MEINE, es würde sogar angezeigt werden, wenn das Upgrade bereit steht und der PC/Laptop bereit wäre. Und man kann es ja auch wieder rückgängig machen, falls zb WLAN nicht geht.



Das wär kein Prob, hab Lankabel dran liegen, is einfach störungsfreier zu hause. Und mitnehmen kann ich das ding nirgends hin, weil der Akku hinüber ist und er nur noch mit Stromkabel läuft


----------

